# 'C:\ is not accessible Access is denied'



## anti.kara (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey there!
I have this problem of accessing local disk c, whenever i try to open it i get the message 'C:\ is not accessible Access is denied'. I have a Dell Inspiron 15z 5523 Ultrabook OS Windows 8 x64-bit.
I first reallized the problem, when i tried to uninstall eset smart securiry 6 and i couldn't. I found a solution in the internet for that and with cmd i managed to unistall eset. Since then i have no acces to c: and no permission to lot's of my system's settings.
I really need your help in this because i tried every way like, a) refresh your pc b)reset your pc c) automatic repair d) open cmd as administrator e) run in safe mode with cmd and type 
takeown /A /F C:\
takeown /A /F C:\Windows
takeown /A /F C:\Windows\System32.
All these trials failed and i ended getting error codes(80070490) or the message 'C:\ is not accessible Access is denied' help me on this please!!!!!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First try a System Restore to a time before you uninstalled Eset. Then use the Eset Uninstaller to uninstall Eset. 
If that fails, Enable the Hidden Administrator account. Log out of your user account and log in as the Admin. Create a new user with admin rights. Log out of Admin and log in as the new user, and see if you can access C: now.


----------



## anti.kara (Mar 26, 2013)

thank you for helping,but when i tried a system restore i got en error code 80070490. As for the admin, i can't run from my user's account cmd as an administrator. i tried running cmd in safe mode and enable the admin but when i restarted, no admin account was available. i think i'm in a really big mess...if you have another idea pls let me know... 









this is a picture when(in safe mode) i disabled the admin account


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your screenshot did not come through. Here are instructions for posting a screenshot: How to Post a Screenshot | Tech Support Forum
*For Windows 8*



Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, and then tap *Search*. (If you're using a mouse, point to the upper-right corner of the screen, move the mouse pointer down, and then click *Search*.)
Type *command prompt* in the search box.
In the list of results, swipe down on or right-click *Command Prompt*, and then tap or click *Run as administrator*.
In the Administrator: Command Prompt window, type the following commands exactly as they appear. Press the *Enter *key after each command:
DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Scanhealth
DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth

To close the Administrator: Command prompt window, type *Exit*, and then press *Enter*.
Run Windows Update again.


----------



## anti.kara (Mar 26, 2013)

One of my serious problems is that from my account command prompt doesn't show up..i do everything untill step 3 but then nothing appears in my desktop...no error, but also no command prompt window... i coul'd only run this as administrator from safe mode and here what i got. also the windows updates ended up with an error...i'm really messed up. plss help 
ps. can you see the pics?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Safe Mode, enable the* Hidden Administrator *account. If it does not appear in Normal mode, Log out and it should appear there. or restart in Safe Mode and log in as Admin. Go to the* Elevated Command Prompt* and type *SFC /scannow* and press enter.


----------



## anti.kara (Mar 26, 2013)

still nothing  even the command prompt in safe mode gets an error...and both in safe mode or normal mode when i restart, no admin account is available...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Well, backup any files you want off of your computer to an external HDD. Restart the computer and press* F12*, first run the *Dell Diagnostics*. If that comes out clean, Restart computer and Press *F12 *or *F8* and Restore computer to Factory Settings.


----------



## anti.kara (Mar 26, 2013)

i run dell diagnostics and everything came clean!! no errors.... but when i restarted and tried system restore or reset my pc the same error code came again 80070490....


----------

